# Is she in labor? Graphic Pics



## ScrumblyFarms (Nov 23, 2010)

I missed our first goat birth... The red is her butt... 

She seems to be having mild contractions? 

The protrusion goes away when she stands up.

No goo, a little bit of blood.



















She doesn't appear to be in pain.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That's a prolapse. You need to get a vet there NOW.

If I'm not mistaken, it is protruding from her rectum, not her vulva.

Get expert help. IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

that my dear appears to be a prolapse, get her to the vet as soon as you can before any more damage is done, some very experienced people can deal with this but nothing a newbie should be attempting


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Given the fact both Alice and myself probably had our hearts sink and then our stomach learch into our necks at the same time, please dont waste anymore time


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

Rectal prolapse...get help.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh, dear...please get a VET out quick, she's in trouble.... her cervix didn't open, she's prolapsed, don't worry about what that means right now, just tell the vet that and say it's an emergency!


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

you're in Florida- WHERE?


----------



## ScrumblyFarms (Nov 23, 2010)

North Port

If we can't get ahold of a vet??? Anything I can do?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Get a vet. Drive to a vet. Call around till you find one with emergency services.

Here. These folks have an emergency number. It's in your town.

http://www.toledobladeanimalclinic.com/

Here's another one:
Angel Animal Clinic of North Port
14500 Tamiami Trl, North Port, FL 34287-2723 (941) 426-5700 &#8206;


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

has the prolapse changed? Has she had kids or trying to have kids? They are probably not going to know a great deal about goats but its not rocket science to fix a prolapse a bum hole is a bum hole however if shes not kidded yet you could be in even more trouble.
try to keep the prolapse as clean as possible, do you have novelson (sp?) or betidine on hand?
If she has kidded which it sounds as though shes not you can clean it and lube up and push it back in GENTLY but if shes pushing its going to come right back out and that can cause even more damage. DO NOT LET IT DRY OUT! use preferably sterile lube but if you have to use what you have too, antibotics are going to be needed either way.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

if possible see if you can see how the kid is hung.


----------



## ScrumblyFarms (Nov 23, 2010)

No she has not kidded. No one around me will see a goat on the weekend! Can she hold on till Mon? Should I go into a pet emergency vet and demand to be seen?


----------



## ScrumblyFarms (Nov 23, 2010)

It's only all pooched out when she's laying down. When she stands up, it goes back inside.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

take her to where ever will see her, she wont last till monday, by then she will have infection and any mannor of other problems, and if she is trying to have a kid at the same time she could die,


----------



## ScrumblyFarms (Nov 23, 2010)

OK!!! FOUND A VET! Leaving now!


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

No, shes not going to wait, it would be kinder to shoot her than have her suffer until monday. shes basically has a kid stuck in the birth cannal that is pushing so hard it causes her rectum to expel because there is no more room for it. Please move her into a clean area as possible to limit infection. That kids gotta come out, contact any breeder of any livestock you may know that has experience to give you a hand. 
Have you checked to see if you can feel a kid? 
They dont like to treat what they dont know, but at the same time you dont have anything to loose by taking her up there.


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Praying real hard for this goat and her babies.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

ScrumblyFarms said:


> OK!!! FOUND A VET! Leaving now!


YES!!!!!! Thank goodness!!!!! Update us as soon as you can!! Praying all's well!! :nanner:


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm glad I opened this up and looked. I would have had no idea! Now I will know what a prolapse looks like. Thanks to all you experienced, wonderful ladies!
I hope that poor goat survives. That looks AWFUL.......................


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I came in from working in the garden to check for updates. HOORAY for finding a vet!


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive had it happen with a few species but never a goat, a skunk, horse, dogs and a snake


----------



## ScrumblyFarms (Nov 23, 2010)

So, I spoke to one of my goat girl's goat vet. He said it doesn't sound like prolapse since it comes and goes with her standing and laying down. She's still acting fine, and he equated it to hemmorhoids that pregnant women get. He said he'll take my calls all night, and there's still an emergency hospital about an hour from here who will see me, if we need to take that option. I'll be watching her all night.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am flabbergasted.

Quoted info:
A rectal prolapse is when a portion of the rectum protrudes outside the anus. It is easy to recognize. The exposed tissue is usually a bright, cherry red (at first). Eventually, the exposed tissue becomes dry and cracked, causing more irritation and straining.

If left unattended, a rectal prolapse can become a life-threatening condition and a cruel way for an animal to die, as untreated animals may prolapse their entire intestinal tract and go into shock.

Source has a picture:
http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/rectalprolapse.html


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

REALLY? it comes and goes because its prolapsing every time shes squishes the insides by laying down, that is not a hemorrhoid! your poor girl


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Alice your always a few seconds ahead of me, can you believe that vet... 
Can you send him pics? Ask him to find this thread? hell Ill show you goatie hemorrhoid


----------



## ScrumblyFarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Her butt is completely closed up and she has diarrhea


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

honestly leave the runs to be, as matter of fact give her a supper high fiber diet so no straining has to be done. 
Get her on some antibiotics and make sure you have some lube. If she was trying to kid when this happened the kids are probably already dead thus putting her at further risk


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

That vet should be ashamed. I really hope this works out, that your vet has a change of mind or you find a different one...

I'm so sorry you're dealing with this. I have seen a dog prolapse, and it is not a pretty thing.


----------



## ScrumblyFarms (Nov 23, 2010)

OK, I'm emailing him pictures now. It'll be about an hour before he gets to them.


----------



## ScrumblyFarms (Nov 23, 2010)

She seems fine now. Everything is where it's supposed to be and she's snacking on some corn. Going to run to TCS for some more antibiotics. Thanks everyone!


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

That vet should be shot.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

In a weak defense of the vet, many people over tell the problems and make them sound worse than what they are thus they get the cry wolf mentality, which is a bad thing but not uncommon. I have had people call me in the middle of the night for the most in important things or those that are minor but to them the world was ending...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Corn????????????????

edited to add:
A goat with diarrhea needs hay. NOT grain. Most goats don't need corn at all, especially in Florida, but that's an issue for another thread.

Your goat needs attention by a professional for a prolapsed rectum. That's the bottom line.


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

hoping all goes well. I think you should get her to that hospital. but don't know your situation.


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm kinda shocked. I know of a guy who had a cow that "he'd been watchin his cow in labor" since 9 am that morning. She didn't progress so around 2-3 that afternoon, he finally took her to the vet cause "all she had was a small red bag". I knew immediately it was a prolapse. Vet had to push it back in and sew it up. Told the guy to watch for signs of when she goes in labor. Then the guy asked, "so how will I know she is in labor?" The vet told him to just go sell the cow before he killed her.

I can't imagine just letting my goat sit there with a baby & prolapse. If she was in labor and baby didn't come, and she quit pushing, I would be worried about not only the mom & the prolapse, but the killing the babies and ultimately the mom.

Will be praying that she & babies make it through this.


----------



## ScrumblyFarms (Nov 23, 2010)

The vet is on his way to see her now. He saw the pics and agreed it's prolapse. Possible c-section, pray for my little goatie!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Oh, thank goodness. I was just about sick from worrying.

HOORAY for email and pictures!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Let us know how she does. That looks terrible, never seen anything like it. I think I would have told my vet "that this couldn't ait & I need you to see her now".
Keeping my fingers crossed for a good outcome for this doe!


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Prayers for her and you. We'll all be on pins and needles until we hear back.


----------



## victory (Mar 2, 2010)

You can put sugar on the prolapse when and if it pooches out again, we did this all the time at the Vet Clinic. Makes the swelling go down. If it doesn't resolve they will need to do a purse string stitch all around, that will hold it in till it's all better..I would hate to be your doe right now!! Poor dear!
Oh, put enough sugar on it to cover it!!I hope she does okay!!


----------



## victory (Mar 2, 2010)

Just saw your last post!! Please keep us posted!!


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

Sending you hugs and healing blessing for your girl. Best wishes! I will be thinking of you both.~hugs~


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

I'm so glad the vet is coming. Saying prayers for you and your girl! Please keep us posted....


----------



## MJFarms (Sep 20, 2008)

WOW!!! Slight over reaction? I've seen sheep go in and out for a month before birth. Then give birth without any trouble. Its worth keeping an eye on but no emergency. They sell a prolapse harness if it stays out doe or ewe can even give birth with it on. Doe or ewe will lay downand when prolapse is out will moan a lil but I don't think she's in pain. Alot of bred does and ewe;s moan when they are bred.


----------



## Sharmom (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh, my goodness! That looks painful. Glad your vet is on the way. 
Prayers going up now.
Shar


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

MJFarms said:


> WOW!!! Slight over reaction? I've seen sheep go in and out for a month before birth. Then give birth without any trouble. Its worth keeping an eye on but no emergency. They sell a prolapse harness if it stays out doe or ewe can even give birth with it on. Doe or ewe will lay downand when prolapse is out will moan a lil but I don't think she's in pain. Alot of bred does and ewe;s moan when they are bred.


Wow! You really don't need to kick the OP when she's down.


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't have any goats, but I'd say a bleeding, prolapse while in labor in any species has the potential to be life threatening in the short term.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

MJFarms said:


> WOW!!! Slight over reaction? I've seen sheep go in and out for a month before birth. Then give birth without any trouble. Its worth keeping an eye on but no emergency. They sell a prolapse harness if it stays out doe or ewe can even give birth with it on. Doe or ewe will lay downand when prolapse is out will moan a lil but I don't think she's in pain. Alot of bred does and ewe;s moan when they are bred.


I think those prolapse harness's are for vaginal prolapse. This is a rectal prolapse.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

MJFarms said:


> WOW!!! Slight over reaction? I've seen sheep go in and out for a month before birth. Then give birth without any trouble. Its worth keeping an eye on but no emergency. They sell a prolapse harness if it stays out doe or ewe can even give birth with it on. Doe or ewe will lay downand when prolapse is out will moan a lil but I don't think she's in pain. Alot of bred does and ewe;s moan when they are bred.



The prolapsed UTERUS is coming out of the RECTUM. That IS an emergency; it means the wall separating the rectum from the vagina has been TORN.

You might want to check yourself, that kind of cattiness is not tolerated on here for long.:nono:


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Wow I'm sorry this happened but so glad you took pics and posted on here so we all could learn from it!


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

I think the photos will help a lot of others in the future.

I'm glad the vet is coming!


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Just checking in..&#8230; any updates?


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I am mildly confused... Are rectal prolapses more serious than vaginal prolapses? If that had been a vaginal prolapse, it would not be that serious.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Any updates Scrumbly? Sure hope everyone is doing well, you included!


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

rectal prolaps is dangerous when its combined with birth, i have seen a friends horse prolaps rectally while giveing birth to a foal, the foal tried to come out both vaginally and rectally, the mare was tore up severly, in the they had to put her down because there was too much damage, 

hopefully the vet can get her taken care of before any more damage is done


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok so I'm lost. I thought it was her intestine getting pushed out her rectum, but Jill said it was her uterus? I thought that was a fistulla? I'm lost splain seymore


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

freedomfrom4 said:


> Ok so I'm lost. I thought it was her intestine getting pushed out her rectum, but Jill said it was her uterus? I thought that was a fistulla? I'm lost splain seymore


The doe was said to be IN LABOR, and yet her undilated cervix seems from the photographs to be protruding from her rectum; this can be very serious, as the contractions are powerful enough to tear her vaginal wall and rectal wall, etc. As you know from your own anatomy: you shouldn't be able to poop out your vagina and vice versa! Therefore, something is seriously wrong.

Those of us more experienced may have tried to insert a hand rectally, pushing back the prolapse while simultaneously inserting a hand vaginally to feel if the cervix would dilate manually and then guide the kid out the vagina, but that is not a maneuver for the faint of heart or the inexperienced!


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

first thing in the morning I send you love and hugs, I am so hoping for good news.~~many hugs~~~~~~~


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

praying that all went ok.


----------



## MJFarms (Sep 20, 2008)

Never meant Srumbly was over reacting. Meant that everyonr else that wanted to tar and feather the vet was.Antone that has had to assist in the birth of a large kid often the rectum will do that.


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

A prolapsed vagina is not a big problem for kidding. Been there done that. But I am sure from the rectum it's a different story. And yes sugar helps. We sugared our doe with prolapsed vagina for several days.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

MJFarms said:


> Never meant Srumbly was over reacting. Meant that everyonr else that wanted to tar and feather the vet was.Antone that has had to assist in the birth of a large kid often the rectum will do that.


No *I've* NEVER seen that in ANY birth. The rectum in coming OUT in that picture. Their anus always _bulges_ but if the rectal walls turn inside-out, that is NOT normal.
And a vet should never assume that the owner doesn't know what they're talking about. If there was even a chance she was right in her concerns, it should have been checked out and not blown off without her having to send a picture and wasting precious time. I only hope things are ok there.


----------



## MJFarms (Sep 20, 2008)

Don't agree the vet should be shot. Owner should be concerned and a good owner would have it checked out. I just thought some of the responses were to the point of making the owner panic. There are some really good and knowledgable folks on this forum. Post were not meant as a attack on anyone or that concerns were not founded.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Goat owners get passionate, too.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I sure wish Scrumbly Farms would update for all of us! It makes me worry more not knowing but I'm hoping they are just so busy with momma & new babies to post now!


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Backfourty said:


> I sure wish Scrumbly Farms would update for all of us! It makes me worry more not knowing but I'm hoping they are just so busy with momma & new babies to post now!


Same here... I been checking this thread all night.... and morning.
I sure hope everything is ok there.


----------



## mamato3 (Nov 1, 2008)

Ive been keeping up on this post hope all turns out good. On a side note im glad you posted this pic as i never seen a prolapse before so now when and if i ever see it i know we have a problem and to get the vet.


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

I, too, am anxiously awaiting news. I hope all is well...please let us know when you can!


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

Kazahleenah said:


> Same here... I been checking this thread all night.... and morning.
> I sure hope everything is ok there.


Hoping for good new soon!


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

No news yet??? Thoughts and prayers being went their way.


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

I have been checking back too. Hoping for good news..

I learned a lot by reading this as I've never seen a prolapse (thankfully) now I would know what to look for.


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

What the heck is happening to this poor doe? Is she better or has she kidded yet? I would like to hear what that vet thinks of those pics! I hope he learns something from this, maybe he should let us on the goat forum teach him a lesson. HE HE HE 
I am not an expert, I don't even know much about sore mouth, but for petes sake, that looks like a dangerous situation to me.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I keep checking in...I'm hoping no news is good news!


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Hoping for a good outcome for this doe and her kids. Glad she was able to find a vet to come.


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

No news, I have worried myself, sick.....................................I really hope that you are taking care of litlle babies and one proud momma!~hugs~


----------



## victory (Mar 2, 2010)

Ditto! I have been checking for an update all day!!
........


----------



## ScrumblyFarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Vet came last night. Her cervix is closed, and he put a few stitches in her rectum and we're just going to watch her. He gave us the option not to wait and do a c-section right there, but without anything to numb her, I wasn't going to do that. She's probably a week from kidding, we assume. Praying for the best, but can't rule out the worst.


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

I will keep you in my thoughts and blessings. ~many,many hugs~


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

ScrumblyFarms said:


> Vet came last night. Her cervix is closed, and he put a few stitches in her rectum and we're just going to watch her. He gave us the option not to wait and do a c-section right there, but without anything to numb her, I wasn't going to do that. She's probably a week from kidding, we assume. Praying for the best, but can't rule out the worst.


He gave you the option of a c-section, but didn't bring anything to numb her with? He arrived to treat a pregnant prolapse and brought no Lidocaine? 

That's between you and him. I am *VERY* glad she is still with us, and I pray her cervix opens at the proper time. Sometimes, when there is an imbalance in the nutrition, it can cause "ring womb" or a doe who's cervix won't dilate during labor.

We all noticed you were feeding her corn? Was that just a treat; like a handful? I know everyone on here is now rooting for their adopted pregnant goatie, and we'd all like to help you figure out how to get her in tip-top delivery condition! :clap:


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Here is a write up I found on ringwomb; they are speaking of sheep, but it is the same problem:

The cervix opening feels like a hardened rubber ring containing the cervical muscles that relax during normal birth. As the muscles relax, they stretch and there is enough expansion to allow a lamb to enter the birth canal. With this condition, the cervix will not open.

Ringwomb. Failure of the cervix to dilate is called "ringwomb." It is one of the most difficult lambing problems to deal with. True ringwomb does not usually resond to any medical treatment or to gentle manipulation of the cervix. A caesarian section is usually the only option. Ewes experiencing ringwomb should probably be removed from the flock. Ringwomb occurs most commonly in ewe lambs. Selenium deficiency is considered to be a contributing factor, but the condition is not fully understood. Its exact cause is unknown

I'm not experienced enough to know; but is Selenium deficiency the contributing factor for Goat ringwomb, as well? Perhaps the OP could ask the vet for a shot of Bo-Se?


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Great information Jill. 

I too am really shocked he came out unprepared like this. Should a c/s not just be scheduled at this point? I haven't dealt with prolapse so don't have any real information to share but it just seems like at this point, having an uneventful smooth birth seems unlikely? But like I said, I don't know that. 

I hope this doe makes it!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Lots of concern here, too. Hoping for the best.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

All I can say is WOW. Makes me wonder how he ever received his license? 

As far as the C-section I think I'd just wait for a normal delivery, if any further issues arise I wouldn't hesitate to get a C-sect.

Wow. You need a new vet.

I'm glad to hear it's under control for the time being.
HF


----------



## victory (Mar 2, 2010)

Thans for the update!
I too am surprised at the vet..
I worked for several years for a country vet, she had a horrible bedside manner, most of her clients couldn't stand her, but she knew her stuff with animals, and a good vet always has their truck fully stocked.
It still shocks me that a vet would do a section with out lidocaine! I spose you can't pick and choose a vet when there is only one!

Please give that girl a huge hug from me!!
If you can get ahold of some Arnica homeopath..it does wonders for healing icky stuff like prolapses!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Well Scrumbly Farms I'll keep thinking of you & your Doe & pray everything works out for the best for you both. I know if I was in the same position I'd be worried litterally sick & wouldn't sleep at all until this doe was alright & kids hooves on the ground. Praying your stronger than I would be. 

Just wondering, did you happen to ask the vet why he/she came out on an emergency farm call so unprepared? Especially after you emailed pictures he had to know what the options were before he got there.

If I were in the same position I would probly call another vet out while hubby was grumbling loudly the whole time about what I just spent on the vet that was here.


----------



## ScrumblyFarms (Nov 23, 2010)

I too was shocked that he didn't have any lidocaine... He said, well, we can do the c section but we'll just strap her down and do it. No. Way. 
She looks fine, still walking around playing and such.

The corn thing- we had thrown a few ears out that had been leftover from dinner for the chickens. She was just nibbling the stalks.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Sending good thoughts and positive energy your way - for both you and the doe!


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

I second the vote for finding a new vet if you can! That just doesn't make sense to me...

I'm glad she's doing all right for now. I will definitely be keeping you and her in my thoughts and prayers! Good luck!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Hope things turn out well.


----------



## flarytails (Apr 30, 2011)

I really hope I never have to experience that. I was scared for you. It makes me sick to think that the vet wanted to tie your goat down and cut it open without any anesthesia. I hope she delivers without any trouble. Please update


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Oh gads...

I hope that IF you decided to not got with that ..... inhumaine c-cection .... that you at least are seeking out a better vet.

In brighter light.... if she is doing ok,,,, watch her, douse her poofy hooch (or bum) in sugar and give a shot of the dang strongest antibiotic you have on hand.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

jill.costello said:


> The prolapsed UTERUS is coming out of the RECTUM. That IS an emergency; it means the wall separating the rectum from the vagina has been TORN.


If that were true, there would have been a screaming goat.
http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/rectalprolapse.html
If the uterus had been coming out of the rectum, there would have to be a hole in the intestinal wall, which would, IMO, be an unsavable animal.


----------



## victory (Mar 2, 2010)

ScrumblyFarms said:


> I too was shocked that he didn't have any lidocaine... He said, well, we can do the c section but we'll just strap her down and do it. No. Way.
> She looks fine, still walking around playing and such.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Heritagefarm said:


> If that were true, there would have been a screaming goat.
> http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/rectalprolapse.html
> If the uterus had been coming out of the rectum, there would have to be a hole in the intestinal wall, which would, IMO, be an unsavable animal.


Not a hole in the intestinal wall. A hole in the wall of tissue that separates the rectum from the vagina. It's called a fistula (the hole) and is quite salvagable.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

nehimama said:


> Not a hole in the intestinal wall. A hole in the wall of tissue that separates the rectum from the vagina. It's called a fistula (the hole) and is quite salvagable.


Hm, yes, I see, however it is quite likely that it was just a rectal prolapse, right? The fistula would have to be very large to allow the vaginal canal through, wouldn't it?


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

LOL, Heritagefarm, I wish there had been a better vet onsite that would have answered your questions! I was going by the pictures, which showed a partial rectal prolapse with "something ELSE" protruding through; the fact that the goat was possibly in labor led me to the conclusion that this was most likely an un-dilated cervix. Of course, I could have been wrong, but the information from the OP led me to the asumption that *if* I was right, that veterinary intervention was required.

It is not too uncommon for the thin wall separating the vaginal canal from the rectum to rupture during contractions; I have seen the trainwreck of one hoof protruding from the rectum and one hoof and a head protruding from the vagina!


----------



## ScrumblyFarms (Nov 23, 2010)

God Jill! That's awful. 

Yeah, everything looks as it should in her hind quarters. She isn't that big of a goat. I think that maybe just the pressure of the baby on her when she was laying down was squishing her out. She's acting alright, just hanging around. No goo, and she's not fully bagged up yet, so I don't know how long. She still has her ligaments. I'll go get a pic later.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Glad she's ok, and hope everything goes smoothly during her delivery (when it comes)
Just happy she's alright


----------



## Gaby Rose (Jan 17, 2011)

I have major goose bumps from reading this thread!!


----------



## RedSonja (May 16, 2010)

ScrumblyFarms said:


> God Jill! That's awful.
> 
> Yeah, everything looks as it should in her hind quarters. She isn't that big of a goat. I think that maybe just the pressure of the baby on her when she was laying down was squishing her out. She's acting alright, just hanging around. No goo, and she's not fully bagged up yet, so I don't know how long. She still has her ligaments. I'll go get a pic later.


When is she due? Glad she's okay! And I hope you can find a better goat vet.

-Sonja


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Please keep us updated on your girl & let us know how things go when she kids so we all know the momma & babies are good please.


----------



## NorCalChicks (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh my...I read every post! I hope everything goes well - you sure seemed to keep your wits about you, I think I'd be a wreck!


----------



## Govero Farms (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh my gosh. That vet really did made me SO mad. UGH... Go find a different vet before if something happens again later on. U never know. Unbelievable.


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

jill.costello said:


> It is not too uncommon for the thin wall separating the vaginal canal from the rectum to rupture during contractions; I have seen the trainwreck of one hoof protruding from the rectum and one hoof and a head protruding from the vagina!


Man I *HOPE* it's uncommon. This thread and others this year have truly scared me off from the whole kidding thing. Too bad too. We have a terrific milker, and two of her daughters. I just don't know, I just don't know.:hrm:


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

NorCalChicks said:


> Oh my...I read every post! I hope everything goes well - you sure seemed to keep your wits about you, I think I'd be a wreck!


I noticed that too...keeping wits together. OP is doing an awesome job with all this and should be very proud no matter how it turns out. Good for you!!:clap:


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

When I saw the initial pics I was horrified and worried... Then when you said that the vet showed up with no supplies? I was doubly so.

Good luck to you and sorry you're having to deal with this!


We had a cow many years ago that prolapsed over and over again. The vet stitched her several times trying to get her to term. Not trying to freak anyone out, but the end result was not a positive one. Once this situation plays out, maybe I'll share.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you...


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

LFRJ said:


> Man I *HOPE* it's uncommon. This thread and others this year have truly scared me off from the whole kidding thing. Too bad too. We have a terrific milker, and two of her daughters. I just don't know, I just don't know.:hrm:



It's really not as scary as it seems.
Don't believe it? Go to the library and get out a couple books on how to raise or keep a dog. You'll be scared to death by the time you finish it.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

"It's Just a Goat!"

That is the attitude around here, too, unfortunatly. Stay with it, keep that vet on his toes, and keep us updated! ((((HUGS))))


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I've seen this type of thing on one of my hairsheep and she ended up carrying to full term and delivered triplets. The only thing I done is lidocaine the rectum and put three stitches to close it a little. I ended up having to pull them after the birth and put her on some antibiotics to ward off any possible infection. Since that time, she's had twins twice with no problems.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

LFRJ said:


> Man I *HOPE* it's uncommon. This thread and others this year have truly scared me off from the whole kidding thing. Too bad too. We have a terrific milker, and two of her daughters. I just don't know, I just don't know.:hrm:


LFRJ please dont let possible kidding problems scare you off. Most go off without a hitch at all.
We usually dont get on here with "Hey my doe's been in labor for 5 minutes and popped out quads within 15, all up & fighting for a meal."


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

jill.costello said:


> It is not too uncommon for the thin wall separating the vaginal canal from the rectum to rupture during contractions; I have seen the trainwreck of one hoof protruding from the rectum and one hoof and a head protruding from the vagina!


:shocked:


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

LFRJ said:


> Man I *HOPE* it's uncommon. This thread and others this year have truly scared me off from the whole kidding thing. Too bad too. We have a terrific milker, and two of her daughters. I just don't know, I just don't know.:hrm:


This forum concentrates stuff down... There are less topics about good stuff happening than bad stuff.


----------

